# Rethinking weight lifting mentality/High(er) rep routine.



## huffy80 (Aug 29, 2013)

Long story short, I have had my fair share of injuries over last few years and really since I was 20.  I had 2 major shoulder surgeries as a result of pitching at 20, herniated disc, etc etc.  While I'm no size monster or overly strong for my size, this is somewhat besides the point, I've generally lifted in the 5-10 rep range with higher volume.  While I switch things up, this is where it mostly stays.  This is generally to near fail or sometimes to failure.  Anyway, seems like my joints are getting pissed at me with my old age of 33.  Starting to rethink pushing it and going to a higher rep/volume program, at least for 6 months or so.  Has anyone have much experience with this?  I am thinking more like 50-60% of my 1RM and getting a good pump, not hitting failure.  So maybe looking at the 10-18 rep range???  I have ocassionaly done this on deload or mix it up, but never stuck with it.  Is it beneficial?  Worth it?  Size increase?  I guess I look at it as the heavy weights have kept my out of the gym with minor injuries here and there, so maybe this is what my body is telling me now..... I'm scared haha

Advice?  Thoughts?  Sorry for the rambling, run-on paragraph.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 29, 2013)

I would think you would need to lower the poundage down a bit so your failure would be in the upper range. (hypertrophy/volume training)
Strength training is a lower rep fundamental.

You could mix both.

Strength training style low rep heavy weight on compounds.
high rep lower weight on iso/assistance work.
(i enjoy this very much so)

just my .02
ymmv


----------



## huffy80 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I'm starting to think it is the heavier weights on the compound lifts that are the problem.   Anybody else have to kind of realize that they need to rethink their training based on joints, injuries, etc and his has it worked out....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 29, 2013)

A lot of times if your joints are hurting you when training heavy, you're probably having technical issues with the lift itself.  You can try a few things. Lighten your load, don't train to failure but do more sets.

Example:
60% 1RM for squats
Sets of 5
10 sets

Your ass will be beat down at the end of that but your joints will feel fine.  And you'll grow.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got arthritis from doing manual labor since I was 12 plus a bulging disc with degeneration

So yes, I've changed my training style

I did however build a good base strength already

Started doing 12-15 rep range with more sets and partials reps since March nd I've been growing like a weed

It won't really get you any stronger, but higher reps will get you big


----------



## JOMO (Aug 30, 2013)

I have alot of reoccuring shoulder problems. Over the past two months I have went from the low 5-8 rep sets, to 15-20. My joints don't hurt as much, im not agrivating old injuries as I was before. Strength is down but not significantly and I am keeping size with better definition. 

Supersets is what I have been incorporating to keep the weight still low but not for every workout since recovery is alittle longer. 

Im just doing what works for me with my injuries while still being comfortable.

But as POB said, comes down to technique in the end.


----------



## BigTruck (Aug 31, 2013)

I just recently lowered my weight and switched to higher rep routine. So far I've been more soar than when heavy and I'm loving it. I found it hard to believe that when I lowered my weight by 50 pounds on my bench and back workouts that I could still only get around 4 or 5 more reps after my first set. Just goes to show ya that tour muscles get used to what you're doing and its so great to switch it up. I can feel myself getting stronger after one week of switching it up. I plan on about 3 or 4 weeks of high rep then back to heavy.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> A lot of times if your joints are hurting you when training heavy, you're probably having technical issues with the lift itself.  You can try a few things. Lighten your load, don't train to failure but do more sets.
> 
> Example:
> 60% 1RM for squats
> ...



Agree with PoB. I just did this workout today - with exactly this result.


----------



## huffy80 (Aug 31, 2013)

I agree that much of my issues are probably technical.  I think I will go back to basics, focusing of form and making adjustments as needed.  Will likely stick to 60% of 1RM, higher volume (12-16 sets per large body part) and train a bit short of failure for the next 4-6 months.

Lately I have been squatting 10X10....ugh, killer.


----------

